
China's Silicon Valley Wants You, Offers Million Dollar Payments to Move There - shanghaicasey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/caseyhall/2016/03/31/chinas-silicon-valley-wants-you-offers-million-dollar-payments-to-move-there/
======
x1798DE
If the government of China really wants to attract tech entrepreneurs, I think
the great firewall is going to be a real problem. I wonder if they'll use a
model akin to the old "special economic zones" where in certain high tech
regions the internet is not filtered.

From talking to my Chinese friends, it seems like the government is less
afraid of the elite having access to information than the hoi polloi, so that
wouldn't be inconsistent with a "free internet zone".

------
mifreewil
Misleading article: This was a business plan competition. Details are not
immediately clear: [http://www.itcsz.cn/](http://www.itcsz.cn/)

